# big aquarium



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

I live in hamiltom ontario
not too far from toronto.
i was wondering where i can order a big aquarium, say like 250-300 gallon.
not fancy wood stuff with it, just the basic aquarium and cast iron stand.
can anyone help?


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

build one yourself or if ur not good at making things have a friend do it. :smile:


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

allglasscages.com or great lakes aquarium. I don't know if great lakes has a web site tho.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey coolD I live in hamilton ont.







Finally someone that lives around me.Sorry though I don't know where to buy it but those wbsites sound good.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

wow, small world, its nice to have a fellow hamiltonian








now i know who to ask for local questions, even though u were no help on this one


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

raptor, the all glass link doesnt work,,, thanks though


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

go to links and articles


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

CoolD said:


> wow, small world, its nice to have a fellow hamiltonian
> 
> 
> 
> ...










ROFL!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> CoolD said:
> 
> 
> > wow, small world, its nice to have a fellow hamiltonian
> ...


yah! that was a good one


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## B4theAmazon (Apr 19, 2003)

build, cheaper.


----------



## PIRANHAS_RULE (Mar 5, 2003)

it is glasscages.com not allglass cages lol lata


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

B4theAmazon said:


> build, cheaper.


 if have the time and skills go for the challenge :smile:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

this guy probibly doesnt know the fisrt thing about building a tank and your telling him to make one himself?

go to your local big als, they specialize in large aquariums and they deliver it aswell.

im in barrie


----------

